# Report: Jason Terry Voted NBA's 6th Man of the Year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Guard Jason Terry, who averaged 19.6 points, mostly off the bench, for the Dallas Mavericks, has been voted the NBA's sixth man of the year, according to the Dallas Morning News.
> 
> The newspaper reported the story Wednesday on its Web site. Terry is expected to receive the award at a news conference Friday.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4088821


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well deserved :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Agreed. Now we could use those numbers in the playoffs. Show your face Jet.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, he needs to be more active. The Spurs are playing good D on him, but he can't let himself take out of the game by becoming a spot up shooter.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He had really started attacking and slashing in the last few weeks of the season, I was hoping to see that alot in this series.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> He had really started attacking and slashing in the last few weeks of the season, I was hoping to see that alot in this series.


everyone was, began to be a lil more optimistic


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and he did as reported by me on the mavs spurs series page


----------

